# Today's Trio



## Sprung (Nov 11, 2017)

Shop time has been largely non-existent for a few months, just little bits here and there, but today I had a chance for a few hours of shop therapy. Needed the stress relief, so I worked on whatever it was that I wanted to work on. I have a bunch of blanks already tubed and ready to turn, most of them have been sitting there for about 5 months, so today I grabbed a few of them and came up with these.

CSUSA Artisan Clicker in Black Titanium. Sappy, figured DIW w/ CA finish - probably from @barry richardson as nearly all of my DIW pen blanks have come from him. Deep Blue Sea Flake acrylic from WoodPenPro.



 

PSI Knurl GT in Gunmetal. Aluminum Honeycomb blank. Had a very small blowout on the end of about 3/16". Instead of just putting a simple oops band on, decided to take it back further and do a few segments on the end and dress it up - make it look more like it was planned to be that way.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DKMD (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice work, Matt! The DIW is a real standout for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 11, 2017)

Great looking pens Matt, glad you got some shoptime! But tomorrow it's back to work lol....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Nov 11, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> But tomorrow it's back to work lol....



Tomorrow?!?!? I've been in my office since mid-afternoon finishing up getting things ready for tomorrow!  (Don't worry - sermon's done though, so it's not like I'm sitting here on a Saturday night trying to figure out what to preach on tomorrow!  Has to be ready by Wednesday each week as we have a Wednesday evening service each week as well.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice recovery on that last one Matt! Was wondering if that stuff was any easier to work with than the Plascore I use, but you answered that one for me. Honeycomb is just not friendly to turn, unless you're @Spinartist and turn it with a parting tool. I think he may be on to something there, less surface contact to lift and pull pieces out of the honeycomb. Haven't tried it yet, but I'm thinking it could be the ticket. Also considered the Dremel and sanding drum on the lathe, that might keep it together too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 11, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Nice recovery on that last one Matt! Was wondering if that stuff was any easier to work with than the Plascore I use, but you answered that one for me. Honeycomb is just not friendly to turn, unless you're @Spinartist and turn it with a parting tool. I think he may be on to something there, less surface contact to lift and pull pieces out of the honeycomb. Haven't tried it yet, but I'm thinking it could be the ticket. Also considered the Dremel and sanding drum on the lathe, that might keep it together too.



Thanks! Though this honeycomb is actually pretty easy to work with. It's the first time I've had one of these done in aluminum that have blown out. Was cast in Alumilite. What got me into trouble here was that I've learned on these blanks to start the tool at the ends and work my way in. Stupid me started on one end - and then kept going off the other end. The other thing that I do with these blanks, that I hadn't done yet, is I drizzle a little thin CA on them before starting to turn and then again most of the way through turning - if there's any give/gap between the Alumilite and the honeycomb, the CA will wick in there and help hold it all better. Had forgotten to drizzle some CA on before starting. Otherwise, I use a carbide tool - square w/ a 4" radius - usually tilted so the cutting edge is about 45 degrees to the lathe bed, instead of parallel to it. Freshly sharpened cutter and light cuts help a lot, as can knocking off the corners on a sander prior to beginning to turn.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 11, 2017)

CA fill is a constant on the plascore... Turn a little fill with CA. Turn a little more fill with CA. Knocking the corners off does help immensely too. The plascore is fiber layered however, and occasionally the honeycomb itself gives. Didn't have any luck with carbides, it bit too hard and tended to rip chunks out. Found I did better with a good sharp skew. But... that may be more due to experience with carbide tools too. I don't use mine a lot, all I have is a set of Tim's mini carbides, which did work beautifully for me today!


----------



## Sprung (Nov 11, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I don't use mine a lot



I do 90% of my turning with a 1/2" square bar with a square carbide cutter w/ a 4" radius - since I started turning about 4 years ago. I know the tool very well and how to work it with a wide variety of materials. And I rarely turn with the cutter parallel to the bed of the lathe, like they tell you you're supposed to. (I'm gonna have to get a 1/2" round bar with one of these cutters someday...)

When working with difficult materials, my thought is that it's best to use the tool you are most familiar with because you will know how to work it and finesse it with a variety of materials. There are many materials that I have seen many turners (including many very experienced turners and well known instructors) say that certain difficult materials can, or should, only be turned with a skew because XX material is difficult to work with. I've turned many such materials with carbide, no problems - but that is the tool I am most familiar with.

I don't really have experience with HSS tools, but I own a bunch that came with my previous lathe when I bought it used. I would like to learn how to properly sharpen and use them.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 12, 2017)

What little I have used my carbides, I've already discovered that 45o angle is much sweeter when trying to make a light cut. Flat/parallel with the tool rest, it's too easy to get sucked into your work with the little tools, if you find a soft spot. A 45o hold will allow you to ease over that, but I haven't mastered smoothing things out with it yet. And, that gets really ugly on resin. I'll get there someday!!


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 12, 2017)

Congrats on the shop time! Life certainly gets in the way of the precious moments in the shop. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 12, 2017)

Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

